

Ask: Is this a good idea for home page? - infocaptor

I am thinking of a totally new way to design my products homepage. I did a quick mockup of the page http://tinyurl.com/3s3hv4x<p>Please Share your thoughts and suggestions
======
HardyLeung
Stay away from Comic Sans. Too colorful (to the point of being amateurish). I
wouldn't say I'm impressed.

------
olalonde
Pretty cool for your product. I'd drop the 2 feature lists on the right and
I'd drop some colors, especially on the arrows. Also, I'd exchange the
position of the red and green stickies to follow the natural eye movement (Z
shape).

------
infocaptor
A direct clickable link <http://tinyurl.com/3s3hv4x>

